# Free Knowledge



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Right I`m feelling really generous at the moment so heres a copy of my all time favourite book,

IMHO,a little gem of information especially if you take the time to read it a couple of times and fully digest the info thats contained within a really beauty of a read and as always the best stuff comes from the past,as its all good solid sound usable information.

Enjoy................


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Right I`m feelling really generous at the moment so heres a copy of my all time favourite book,
> 
> IMHO,a little gem of information especially if you take the time to read it a couple of times and fully digest the info thats contained within a really beauty of a read and as always the best stuff comes from the past,as its all good solid sound usable information.
> 
> Enjoy................


nice one again OSC, ill be reading this as soon as i get in


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

cheers OSC


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Ill have a read of this later, nice one mate


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Any chance of a brief synopsis?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Any chance of a brief synopsis?


Read it yourself you lazy :jerk:


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Heres a pdf(100+pages)of a few writtings from 1 off my fav oldtimers magazine articles and rambles.....I`ve mayde the pdf from extracts etc so if there are the odd one or two that are in there twice I appologise just read and enjoy some serious bits of good stuff for all to use...and maybe a few memories also for some of you older guys...Right click and save a target.......


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Excellent, cheers


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice one mate..Love the Gems book..Some nice reading right there.


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you, very much appreciated...


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

cheers matey


----------



## CHOOS (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks SOOOOOOOOOO much for both the ebooks


----------



## mistryn (Aug 15, 2007)

just started reading this and im glued to it, thanks for posting it up


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

excellent, thanks


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

cheers mate. I will print off and read asap. Thanks!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

leeston said:


> cheers mate. I will print off and read asap. Thanks!


DITTO


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Bloody hell blast from the past....

You checking my archives bully???:lift:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> You checking my archives bully???:lift:


Archives is right bud 

There is no school like the old school


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

Cheers cookie
​


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Bulldozer said:


> Archives is right bud
> 
> There is no school like the old school


Old school rules buddy....

Nothing new under the sun only that which has been REDISCOVERED...


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

bkotey said:


> Cheers cookie
> ​


My pleasure..

Enjoy the read...


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

ty


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

so much


----------



## bxa121 (Dec 20, 2008)

does anybody have a copy of this pdf??

would be interested in reading it.


----------



## bxa121 (Dec 20, 2008)

does anybody have a copy of this pdf??

would be interested in reading it.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

:ban: ^^


----------

